# Breeding Feeders



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

While most persons are attempting to breed fish... i have gone another route and am breeding insects - which seems to be much easier so far.

After mild research, I found that the mealworm, and a south american cockroach are easily bred in the home. They do not smell, cannot climb, nor can they fly - which would have put me into much trouble with the wife; more so than the amount of trouble I got into when I had roaches arrive via UPS!!

Piranha's seem to love it - and the snakeheads go crazy over it. Now every time I enter the room, I am a rock star!

Anyway - a nice easy feeder, that breeds readily, and adds to a balanced diet of your p's.

Thought I would let you know my experience.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

what're the requirements when it comes breeding those south american cockroach? might be worth looking into for my arowanas.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> what're the requirements when it comes breeding those south american cockroach? might be worth looking into for my arowanas.


for the roaches..

A bin.... litterally.. not much else.

for my set up, I have a 55 gallon storage bin, egg cartons (for hiding), a top with holes, and vegetables.

I have about a 1000 total roaches (adult, babies, etc), and they eat a surprising amount. Don't get me wrong, they only eat about 5 baby carrots every 1 or 2 days, but I still can't believe these little things eat that much.

Temp should be kept at about 80F, though they are kept in my fish room which is about 75F, so I don't bother adding extra heat.

Humidity is also important, though again, I don't supplement due to it being in the fish room.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh boy....I can already hear the debate with the fiance on this one, lol. What do you find that your Ps enjoy the most?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

what size are the roaches?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive found not all p's will eat meal worms. My reds somtiems do but my serras don't.

Just an FYI there are some roaches illigal in Canada though i dont know the specifics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

My smaller serras love meal worms but I cant get the big guy to even taste one. I think they are just to small for his liking









I heard Mealworms take forever to get to a decent size. Is this true?


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> My smaller serras love meal worms but I cant get the big guy to even taste one. I think they are just to small for his liking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meal worms are so far growing EXTREMELY quick... i am quite surprised. For my large p's - yes, they don't care for them as they mealworms & meal beatles are too small, but for 8" fish and smaller, they are quite a popular treat.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ksls said:


> My smaller serras love meal worms but I cant get the big guy to even taste one. I think they are just to small for his liking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't grow overly fast but in a good colony you will always have plenty or all sizes so as you feed there will be smaller ones growing and new ones being born. I keep mine in a rubbermaid tank. Feeding them plenty of vegeatables... will help them grow faster.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh man my wife is pretty cool but idk if she'd be ok w/roaches or maggots. What if a few roaches got out? That could be bad right?


----------

